
Berlin.AI Summit Coming Up Thursday - jackkinsella
https://www.eventbrite.de/e/berlinai-berlins-quarterly-ai-summit-tickets-27056329209
======
fredster
Fred, co-organiser here. Feel free to forward to anyone who builds products
based on Machine Learning and can be in Berlin this Thursday.

